# When is Daddy Katz?



## partsguy (Jan 30, 2011)

Supposed to be next month but no info. He still has Nov. from last year on the site.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 31, 2011)

He just posted it on facebook.  It's March 19 at 11 am


----------



## DaytonRider (Mar 17, 2011)

This is the third year for the Daddy Katz spring show and swap meet. With the nice weather there should be a big turnout. Saturday March 19th 11 AM.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 17, 2011)

Got my trailer and van loaded and ready....gonna be a nice day! Bringing a few bikes, frames, horns, chainguards, skiptooth chains, NOS tires, new repop springers (nice price at 30 bucks) new half moon handlebars, and more. Bring lots of cash I dont want to drag this junk back home....lol
See everybody there its gonn be fun....glad to see spring is finally here!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 17, 2011)

Flat, we pay for out door spaces this year...


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 17, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Flat, we pay for out door spaces this year...




Yea I know, already called and got an outdoor spot reserved....I'll be there about 9:30 or so....


----------



## partsguy (Mar 17, 2011)

I just reserved a space. Oh the wonderful junk that MUST go! Many nice parts being sold for cheap! I have several projects I'm detailing and finishing up and selling as well.


----------



## npence (Mar 17, 2011)

Im ready time to clear out the garage. to bring home more stuff. see you all on sat I hope to be there by 9 or so


----------



## partsguy (Mar 18, 2011)

*Delays, delays,...nothing but delays*

After spraining my ankle yesterday, I was MIA for the night. Still kinda sore, but today was finishing detailing projects, pricing parts, etc...I had to wait for dad and the SUV to get home so I've been doing that too.


----------

